# Gentoo wont mount my 2nd hard drive

## godofthedevil

[/i]for some reason gentoo keeps on saying "/dev/hdbx" (x being the partition number) is already mounted or <mount point> is busy when it boots up or when i try to access it to mount it... as far as i know there is nowt wrong with the hard drive cos knopplix seems to find it ok as well as other distros in the past. i have tried to edit the fstab, recompling the kernel (fun fun) to 2.6.15 and using the genkernel thingy. tried screeming at tit and in the fstab try to change the settings to see if anything will work even try to change it to ext3 to ext2 i know its one of the two i assume its ext3 when i orininally formatted it first time with mandrake 9.2 tried changing permissions, tried almost anything i can think of. i bet its something stupid in my settings that im missing but please some penguin guru help this poor sod out!! 

fstab enteries 

```

/dev/hdb1  /mnt/hdb/mp3 ext3               noatime             0 1 

/dev/hdb2  /mnt/hdb/movies ext3             noatime             0 1 

/dev/hdb5  /mnt/hdb/sjflt1 ext3     noatime             0 1 

/dev/hdb6  /mnt/hdb/sjflt2 ext3     noatime             0 1 

/dev/hdb7  /mnt/hdb/backup ext3     noatime             0 1 

/dev/hdb8  /mnt/hdb/ftp ext3       noatime              0 1 

```

if any of you peeps need more info let me know and i will post it 

thank you

extra: the folders do exist because i created them originally i tried /home/stew/mp3 where i normally put em 

i only just changed it to 0 1 from 0 0 it was at 0 0 originally and it still didnt work 

mount came up with this 

```

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime) 

proc on /proc type proc (rw) 

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw) 

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid) 

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw) 

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) 

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85) 

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)
```

its very strange, trust me ive tried everything possaible and no im not reinstalling another o/s on here it too me too long to get up gentoo and the gallons of coffees and energy drinks that came with me building it.

p.s if your on the linux format forums i know its the same post just i cant be bothered to bash it out twice  :Wink: 

----------

## rlittle

Show us the entire output of

```
fdisk -l
```

(that's an "l" as in "list")

----------

## godofthedevil

```
Disk /dev/hda: 10.2 GB, 10246569984 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1245 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           4       32098+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2               5          66      498015   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              67        1245     9470317+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1         893     7172991   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2             894        3188    18434587+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb3            3189       14593    91610662+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb5            3189        5101    15366141   83  Linux

/dev/hdb6            5102        7014    15366141   83  Linux

/dev/hdb7            7015       10260    26073463+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb8           10261       14593    34804791   83  Linux

```

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

You can check are the partitions ext2 or ext3(=has_journal) with command

```
drake ~ # dumpe2fs -h /dev/hdb1

<snip>

Filesystem features:      has_journal filetype needs_recovery sparse_super

<snip>
```

And have you made all those directories  /mnt/hdb/mp3  .../movies  ...etc   :Question: 

BTW. I'm personally prefer to use ext2 for music & videos (no need for journal) and 0 0 is fine for fstab.

----------

## bigdog

what does dmesg output for you?

----------

## godofthedevil

 *Quote:*   

>  the folders do exist because i created them originally i tried /home/stew/mp3 where i normally put em 

 

im daft but not that stupid  :Wink: 

```
Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          255df620-8fa2-11d8-8785-ea395e55e5a2

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal filetype sparse_super

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              897600

Block count:              1793247

Reserved block count:     0

Free blocks:              1397271

Free inodes:              896506

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         16320

Inode blocks per group:   510

Filesystem created:       Fri Apr 16 12:32:38 2004

Last mount time:          Thu Dec 29 15:34:57 2005

Last write time:          Mon Feb 13 16:26:18 2006

Mount count:              215

Maximum mount count:      -1

Last checked:             Fri Jul 23 18:18:45 2004

Check interval:           0 (<none>)

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               128

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   tea

Directory Hash Seed:      255df648-8fa2-11d8-8785-ea395e55e5a2

Journal backup:           inode blocks

```

as i said it complains that its already mounted (when its not) or the folder WHICH DOES EXIST!!!! is busy.. doing what i dont know twiddling its thumbs or having a *Censored*  i tell you its getting very fustrating all i want to do is listen to my music

----------

## godofthedevil

dmsg prints out..

a bloody long message..

i put a link to a page so i show you

http://www.stewfisher.co.uk/dmsg.txt <- here

----------

## bigdog

why do you have the device-mapper running? are you trying to set up a raid or lvm?

----------

## godofthedevil

i dunno all i do know is that i want my bloody hard drive to work! and i want someone to give me simple instrustions on how to get it to work.. is it so hard for that is it like a big secret why i cant access my hard drive!

----------

## rlittle

Well, here's the interesting chunk of your "dmesg"

```
libata version 1.20 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

<etc etc... >

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table
```

Unfortunetly, I don't know device-mapper at all.

Hmmmm.... just looked up "device-mapper" for a sec. The description is:

```
rlittle@zaphod /etc/init.d $ esearch device-mapper

[ Results for search key : device-mapper ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-fs/device-mapper

      Latest version available: 1.01.03

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 857 kB

      Homepage:    http://sources.redhat.com/dm/

      Description: Device mapper ioctl library for use with LVM2 utilities

      License:     GPL-2
```

and I don't have it installed, so it's something "extra". If you don't need it (?), look for it's start script in /etc/init.d (if there is one) and run "rc-update del <insert name of script here>". (and reboot your machine). Just a heads up, LVM is Logical Volume Manager, so if you have some kind of mirrored partition or striped partition, you will lose access to those volumes (which could really blow!). It's just that from the sound of your messages, I don't think you're doing anything funky like that.

Any way, from I've seen so far, device-mapper could be messing with your attemps to mount your partitions. Besides that, well....  :Smile:   Let us know what you find.

----------

## godofthedevil

http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=2409 <- well i posted the same problem on this froum,

maybe kicking the ever loving crap out my computer will do the trick, or make me feel better at least

----------

## dsd

do you have multipath-tools installed? if so, which version?

----------

## godofthedevil

nope, i dont, sorry

someone in the linux format forum suddgested it might be with the kernel though

----------

## dsd

just to check its not the bug i am thinking of, please post output of "ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d"

----------

## godofthedevil

```
total 16

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   385 Feb  9 23:45 05-udev-early.rules

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 11612 Feb  9 23:45 50-udev.rules
```

----------

## tradenet

I'm having the same problem. If I disable RAID and LMV support from the kernel and recompile...boot I get an error that EVMS can't load the dm module.    :Confused: 

----------

